# Seeking advice on bait for steelhead



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be hitting the Huron River tonight in hopes of catching some steelhead. I do not own a fly fishing pole, otherwise I would assume that is the best route to go. I've heard that wigglers and spawn work good though. Does anyone have a preference over the other? Thanks!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

You could also toss lures like Hot n Tots or spoons if you already have some. That is what I would try right now.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Colors like chrome/blue/black/gold etc. Also you can post in the SE Michigan streams section to get more responses and also some current reports.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

I mainly jig fish for them. To me it is the easiest way to learn, but that's just my personal opinion. I have a fly rod and have been getting practice but have yet to get one on it. Hoping to change that this year.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Minner_Chaser said:


> I mainly jig fish for them. To me it is the easiest way to learn, but that's just my personal opinion. I have a fly rod and have been getting practice but have yet to get one on it. Hoping to change that this year.


Have heard jig fishing mentioned a lot. How do you fish them, under a bobber or just letting it bounce bottom?


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Have heard jig fishing mentioned a lot. How do you fish them, under a bobber or just letting it bounce bottom?


Ran under a float/bobber. Use a heavier main line and then get yourself those beads and string sets from walmart, tie on float, then a swivel, then leader of designated choice.


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tried spoons, floating spawn, and wigglers but got nothing. I will be trying the jigging method tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the info


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck. Watch this video. I didn't catch one until I practiced and got this stuff down pat. I'll be out Sunday on the Clinton


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice vid!


IMO theres very little steelhead water in se mi. Those areas get pounded and don't have large runs. I would practice in areas with more fish and then work on home waters.


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome video. I was doing exactly it said not to do and dragging the spawn on bottom. Lots of snags.


----------

